# Awaiting fulfillment



## ThriLL (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked a lot already, but what does it mean exactly? The payment's already been taken from my account, so does it mean they're preparing my order?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

That's pretty much what it means. They are just finishing up the rest of the packing and such, then getting it ready for shipping.


----------



## janeyuyi (Jul 25, 2010)

you must know that there have no shipping in weekend.


----------



## derrickchai39 (Jul 25, 2010)

Im not sure if i can ask this here or not, but i paid 2.11$ for HK shipping with a tracking number, but i have not recieved a tracking number? I could be looking in the wrong place, but can some direct me?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 25, 2010)

The tracking number should be provided in an invoice email.
I'm not sure but they may also be a tracking number in your account, checking your orders.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like something you want to hear from a young lady led on your bed sans clothing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Er...did you confuse threads or something?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 25, 2010)

No. Did you not get the joke?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wondered but I wasn't entirely sure.

Anyway, not intending to veer off at this point.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Sounds like something you want to hear from a young lady led on your bed sans clothing.


----------



## derrickchai39 (Jul 26, 2010)

update: it says tracking number unavailable..... in the email.

I bought a supercard DSTWO from shoptemp. $34.95USD and bill came out $36.95USD. Therefore i have paid 2$ for my HK registered airmail. Under more info, or FAQ it says: "This method ensures that your parcel is *registered and a tracking number* is given to you  to let you track the parcel during the shipping process. The tracking number is sent to you by email automatically, and you may also find it at any time from the order status page."

Howcome?


----------



## seedvt (Jul 26, 2010)

derrickchai39 said:
			
		

> update: it says tracking number unavailable..... in the email.
> 
> I bought a supercard DSTWO from shoptemp. $34.95USD and bill came out $36.95USD. Therefore i have paid 2$ for my HK registered airmail. Under more info, or FAQ it says: "This method ensures that your parcel is *registered and a tracking number* is given to you  to let you track the parcel during the shipping process. The tracking number is sent to you by email automatically, and you may also find it at any time from the order status page."
> 
> Howcome?



Give it a day or two for the tracking number to be registered in the HK Mail database.  If it still doesn't show up, then I'd suggest you give a shout out to the ShopTemp support.


----------



## derrickchai39 (Jul 26, 2010)

I ordered on Friday, so today is the 2nd day. I have left a ticket already but no answer. Maybe they dont work on weekends? isnt it 24/7 though?


----------



## janeyuyi (Jul 26, 2010)

yes,they go back to work on Monday.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 27, 2010)

Come to think of it, I've never received any affiliation funds during a saturday or sunday.
It seems they really are away during the weekend, but orders placed during then are dealt with when they get back.


----------

